# Strangest Thing in the ICW



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

So it's the end of a long day of fishing. Smackdaddy, a buddy of mine, and me are leaving the last drift before heading in. 

I get the boat on plane and start running down the ICW towards Cove Harbor and see a barge traveling in the opposite direction, he's obviously fighting the wind because his nose is pointed into the wind and some spoil islands lining the ICW. Not leaving much room to get by on my right side.

I decide that rather than trying that move, which I figured to be completely unsafe to go on the left side. Well I'm running at a pretty good clip, and I come to a spot along the ICW that's pretty shallow, making sure I give hime a wide berth. Wouldn't you know, as soon as I get to that spot the displacement from the barge sucks all the water out that I'm running in and I'm high and dry with the motor running at about 3800 RPM!!!!

I shut the motor off and we all just sit there for a minute...like what the hell! Well the water starts coming back in, as expected, but I'm so shallow the back end of the boat isn't floating, Mac and my buddy jump on the front of the boat and we're moving a bit. Then Mac puts his feet down and give a little shove and off we go.

There was a boat fishing across from where this happened...I can only imagine how freakin funny that must have been to witness! Has anyone ever had that happen? 

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

And the barge wasnt even loaded, i can only imagine if it were, brian and i would have gotten a close up of a sandbar.


-mac-


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And the barge wasnt even loaded, i can only imagine if it were, brian and i would have gotten a close up of a sandbar.
> 
> -mac-


Dang I left out he was empty, that was one of the more important details!

Wasn't that crazy!? I'll be that boat across the way was busted over laughing!

Five


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I had something similar happen, but from a fully loaded tanker leaving the Port A ship channel and I was at anchor in shallow water. The draw down swung me towards the back, left my boat bottomed, and the return wave was cresting and came over the back of my boat.

Those things can move an amazing amount of water...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Was he blocking the channel? You can go around them pretty easy. If not you could have waited, i wish i could have seen that one LOL.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I once saw a bobcat swimming across the ICW. I pulled right up next to him and could have netted him if I was crazy enough. 

Another time I saw a small object - a few inches around - moving at a pretty good speed across the current. It just didn't look right moving at a constant rate but so small. I idled up and before long the little object got larger and larger. Pretty soon a large hog emerges on the other side of the ICW. I've seen them swimming in the open bay but have never seen them with with just the snout out of the water.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Boats!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Was he blocking the channel? You can go around them pretty easy. If not you could have waited, i wish i could have seen that one LOL.


He had his nose pointing into the wind but was traveling in a straight line...so he had most of the channel blocked...I guess I could have waited, but I'm too impatient for that! LOL

If it wasn't me...that easily would have been the funniest thing I saw all day!!

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost as funny as the look on my face when i lost that fish right before we left! That would havd been the cherry on top. Great day though


-mac-


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Boat anchored in the middle of the ICW fishing cursing boats and barges
For coming to close. Didn't have a clue.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Almost as funny as the look on my face when i lost that fish right before we left! That would havd been the cherry on top. Great day though
> 
> -mac-


Yep great day...other than you catching the only keepers! No it really was fun, even though it was slow and windy!

Bayscout22....a BOBCAT!?!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

A barge was pushing a pretty big wake and we got hit broadside by it. Almost flipped us. We could see it building on the wall of the spoil before it hit us.

Tight Lines


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Number_Five said:


> Yep great day...other than you catching the only keepers! No it really was fun, even though it was slow and windy!
> 
> Bayscout22....a BOBCAT!?!


Hopefully just the first of many trips. Just ordered the waterproof leds for two underwater flounder lights. Ill have them fabbed by the next trip. Only making two but nappy will probably be, well napping, while we gig! Bahaha

-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Was it that nice Tran Cat in your avatar pic?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

blackmagic said:


> Was it that nice Tran Cat in your avatar pic?


It was....and when I say high and dry...I mean no water...nada...zilch...zippo.

Funny thing was I was so comfortable driving in the ICW I had the jack all the way down, not thinking in the least that I'd be trying to run on dry land! LOL

Five


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great Five, now I have that to think about as well.

Was running the ICW out of Matagorda yesterday and going East behind a barge. There was one tied up on the right bank (couldn't go right) and one coming three barges wide and nosing at us. Normally I would have just blown by but the wife was with me and I didn't feel like a lecture. I slowed and stayed behind until the oncoming barge passed. It was amazing and a bit scary to watch. I swear it looked like they passed within 15 feet of each other. 
It can get tight out there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Imagine that same scenario in a yak with two loaded barges coming and one tugboat comin from behind WOT throwing a 6' wake. I beached my yak and almost got both legs broken and lost my gear. Hit my head on the yak on the way down when the yak hit my legs broadside. My heads ok but the yak took a good shot, ive got a big ol melon


-mac-


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

TBird1610 said:


> Great Five, now I have that to think about as well.
> 
> Was running the ICW out of Matagorda yesterday and going East behind a barge. There was one tied up on the right bank (couldn't go right) and one coming three barges wide and nosing at us. Normally I would have just blown by but the wife was with me and I didn't feel like a lecture. I slowed and stayed behind until the oncoming barge passed. It was amazing and a bit scary to watch. I swear it looked like they passed within 15 feet of each other.
> It can get tight out there.


Always trying to keep people thinkin'! 

Over in Matagorda for sure, and there is always a ton of barge traffic...at least the times I've been there. That was a smart move, I just wish I had the patience to wait.

The timing of the thing was just so perfect, I mean we were just in the perfect spot, only about 100ft long when the water got sucked out. I've had that happen to me in the kayak...but not running at 30mph in a boat!

Five


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Imagine that same scenario in a yak with two loaded barges coming and one tugboat comin from behind WOT throwing a 6' wake. I beached my yak and almost got both legs broken and lost my gear. Hit my head on the yak on the way down when the yak hit my legs broadside. My heads ok but the yak took a good shot, ive got a big ol melon
> 
> -mac-


Yeah that's crazy...that is a ton of water getting pushed around! Glad to see the yak survived the encounter with your big noggin!

Yeah ol nappy probably will be so fired up on flounder you won't even recognize him! He's pretty spry when he wants to be!

Five


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hah! I gotta give someone hell. 


-mac-


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

We were cleaning fish at Charlies one day and a shrimp boat came down the ICW headed towards POC with about 7-8 hogs laid out on the bow with an old boy standing behind them holding an AR in one hand, a cold one in the other, and a smoke in his lip just like it was no big deal. There was blood dripping all over the deck and they were leaving a blood line behind the boat that every shark within 20 miles could probably smell


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if ever in doubt which side to pass a barge on they monitor channel 16. sure all these post sound funny until your boat is flipped over and someone gets hurt or even killed!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Jumping a SCB F22 about 6' out of the water. buddy picked up the new boat and wanted to run it. so we're cookin down the ICW about 75-76mph. get about a mile past charlies and can see a tugger comming up. Not thinking anything of is since they usually just putt we stay on it. untill we get about 50yds away we can see he is rollin coal and throwing good 5ft wakes. by that time it was too late to do much, so we shut it down, went airborne and cringed the burn bar and steering wheel. in my mind i was ready to kiss my arse goodbye, but lo and behold we were still going fast enough to pack air and the F22 set back down rather soft. so we got back on the throttle and away we went. got about 100 yds away and shut er down, cleaned our drawrs, and said heck if the hull woulda split or motor blew that woulda been the time. guess it was a good buy!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I know about those tugs and 6 ft wakes. I had to jump one in a 14 ft aluminum flat bottom at POC years ago when one caught me by surprise. I thought that boat was going to fold in half when we hit.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

crowsox said:


> We were cleaning fish at Charlies one day and a shrimp boat came down the ICW headed towards POC with about 7-8 hogs laid out on the bow with an old boy standing behind them holding an AR in one hand, a cold one in the other, and a smoke in his lip just like it was no big deal. There was blood dripping all over the deck and they were leaving a blood line behind the boat that every shark within 20 miles could probably smell


lol nice


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

Jumping big wakes can be fun and scary all at once.

Back to the question at hand I once was trailering my boat at Texas City Dike when a barge passed by. I am a huge fan of soft trailer my boat so I get the bow on the front roller and use the winch to crank the rest up. As the boat is about 1/3 on the trailer all the water by the boat ramp emptied out and left the boat hanging in midair. I was so baffled as I "knew" I put the bottom roller under water. Then a 24ft Dauntless next to me says "OK water is returning we are good to go" Before I know it the water level returns +2ft and my shoes/pants get soaked.

I know that boats create water fluctuations, but I have never dealt with it while trailering. Something to think about.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

boats move through the water by displacement. larger the vessel more water displaced.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Displacement*

Lots of places on Texas coast where big containers and barges will throw a serious wake or form surfing zones inshore as many have found to their surprise - seen many a swamped boat over the years as a result, Trinity ship Channel and South Padre jetties are notorious for grounded/flipped boats as a result of displacement, at POC jetties the twin engine tender boats can throw a serious wake - but most of them will slow down for small craft as long as the fairway isn't dicey.

I always look to see how low in the water a ship is sitting when one moves through - if the hydrodynamic nose is submerged - better get ready --


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Man these are some good stories!

TA that would have freaked me out, 1/3 up the trailer is about 2/3'ds too short for my liking!

Koenig....that's a perfect reason NOT to go 70+mph in a boat...anywhere...the budget for new underwear isn't that high! LOL

Crow....what's so weird about that!  AR's and shrimpin' boats go together like peas and carrots!

Bull, I've had that happen in a kayak trying to get to the other side of the ICW..I was already across though, so it was a heck of a ride!

Great posts guys.

Five


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Number_Five said:


> It was....and when I say high and dry...I mean no water...nada...zilch...zippo.
> 
> Funny thing was I was so comfortable driving in the ICW I had the jack all the way down, not thinking in the least that I'd be trying to run on dry land! LOL
> 
> Five


See what happens when you put the jackplate all the way down:biggrin:. Good idea to keep it at 2-2 1/2" while tugs are around, or keep your hand by the blinker switch on the steering wheel.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> See what happens when you put the jackplate all the way down:biggrin:. Good idea to keep it at 2-2 1/2" while tugs are around, or keep your hand by the blinker switch on the steering wheel.


No doubt...lesson learned for sure.

It happened so fast my brain didn't put two and two together fast enough to get the jack up....had I done that there might have been no story, since I was only about 10 to 15' from the drop off into deeper water.

Five


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

What should I do if i come across a 6ft wake in my 13' boat? Turn around maybe? 

Tight Lines


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> What should I do if i come across a 6ft wake in my 13' boat? Turn around maybe?
> 
> Tight Lines


As long as your muffler bearings are greased and your blinker fluid is full youre golden...hit it WOT

-mac-


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As long as your muffler bearings are greased and your blinker fluid is full youre golden...hit it WOT
> 
> -mac-


??:biggrin:


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

Saw something in POC no one will believe. We came out of clarks one day, I looked to the left no boats, looked to the right and................ NO BOATS! To this day I have never seen something so weird.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

aggie2015 said:


> Saw something in POC no one will believe. We came out of clarks one day, I looked to the left no boats, looked to the right and................ NO BOATS! To this day I have never seen something so weird.


That must have been a first...im sure it only lasted about five minutes

-mac-


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

During holidays they need to install a floating traffic light in front of the fishing center.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

pfftt.... i would rather see valet trailer backers at froggys. or would I? we usually go down there for entertainment only!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you guys imagine a boat traffic light there? There would be major problems...poc is the only town ive ever seen a four way intersection with three stop signs...i think its third and ??? Its probably still like that


-mac-


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

About 40 cold stunned sea turtles down in the lower Laguna Madre, floating heads-down.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Mini-x Fan said:


> What should I do if i come across a 6ft wake in my 13' boat? Turn around maybe?
> 
> Tight Lines





Smackdaddy53 said:


> As long as your muffler bearings are greased and your blinker fluid is full youre golden...hit it WOT
> 
> -mac-


.......and get ready to deploy your parachute. :biggrin:


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> .......and get ready to deploy your parachute. :biggrin:


I'm just gonna start wearing a crash helmet and mouth guard.....just in case :biggrin:

Five


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Matagorda mid-day at the locks where the old river channel splits going to the jetties we saw what appeared to be a dog swimming the channel. Got out the dip net to snag him - turned out to be a large bobcat crossing the channel. Whoa!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Barges can and will move an amazing amount of water around, beware of the area around you!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Not on the ICWW, but one of my favorite stories:

There are strange things done in the midnight sun 
By the men who moil for gold; 
The Arctic trails have their secret tales 
That would make your blood run cold; 
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights, 
But the queerest they ever did see 
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge 
I cremated Sam McGee.

From: The Cremation of Sam McGee by Robert Service


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw one near our cabin at 9 mile hole. He lost control in the wind and shoved the nose into the spoil. Untied and retied to the side. Should have seen to 2 hour mess he created.


----------



## 1000marlin (Oct 17, 2010)

We used to wait for those loaded barges to come through and pull the water out so fast they would leave the flounder High and Dry!...Easy pickin's!!!


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

For some reason the Coast Guard has a little Tugboat that runs along the ICW. My guess to fix beacons or buoys or something. Anyway, outside of POC a while back this dude is barreling down the canal must have been 25-30 knots and throwing a wake at least 4-5' high. Maybe more. It was deceiving as far as the size goes until I was right on it. I hit that stupid wave and swore I cracked the hull and lost the motor lol. I can't believe I just told on myself but hey if you can't laugh at misfortune what's the fun of owning a boat right. LOL!

Watch out for that guy. He don't slow down for nothing!!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

smokinguntoo said:


> Matagorda mid-day at the locks where the old river channel splits going to the jetties we saw what appeared to be a dog swimming the channel. Got out the dip net to snag him - turned out to be a large bobcat crossing the channel. Whoa!


Bet that was wild lol


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Strangest Thing In the ICW*

I woke up one morning after fishing most of the night in a cabin down in the landcut (ICW) and was standing out in front porch w/ my brother drinking coffee when an enormous 12' plus long sawfish came cruising by right in front of us! I could have reached down and touched it! The big serrated nose was several feet long alone and it made several passes before it finally disappeared at the speed of lightning.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Law Dog said:


> Barges can and will move an amazing amount of water around, beware of the area around you!!


Seeing your from Galveston also, You can probably relate....

Many people have no idea and anchor at the Galveston Jetties in a small, low cut transom boat. The ships which are no where close to you will push a wake for miles, then all of the sudden a wake washes over their transom and swamps their boats.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

Running in the darkness at 4am in the middle of december in like 35 degree weather heading to the duck blind going through little marys cut in POC running by moonlight and just decided to hit the cut with the spotlight cause I saw what I thought was black plastic trash bag floating....glad I did because i literally missed about a 250lb hog swimming the channel by about an inch or two...had to cut hard over to miss his monster *** head, still mde contact with his back though....freaked me out a bit...thought that was a sign for the rest of the day.....but still got my limit in about 20 mins!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was waiting for a barge at the swingbridge in Sargent and watched it smack the side bumper pilings. I was also parked there fishing once and a doublewide loaded barge came through and sucked the water out of the cove behind us. It pulled our anchor up and swung us around and we smacked a concrete sidewalk. Pretty scary! I see coyotes swim across the ICW often.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

1000marlin said:


> We used to wait for those loaded barges to come through and pull the water out so fast they would leave the flounder High and Dry!...Easy pickin's!!!


That never even crossed my mind!!!! Now THAT's an easy limit haha


----------

